# Pressing Tobacco



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

The results from my tobacco press..


----------



## rlupojr (Jul 27, 2009)

That is very cool, but forgive my ignorance! What the hell would you want to do that for????? LOL

Thanks Bob,


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

^^^ yeah, whatcha making plugs for?


----------

